# New here and want to show one of my builds



## Scott VS (Jul 21, 2009)

I hope this works it is a 39 Chevy coupe street rod 


















paint with HOK candy violet with a silver base
This is without polishing just spraied out of my airbrush and cleared


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Hi Scott, 
welcome to the board, great job on your build.
Russell


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

nice build love the color. welcome aboard :wave:


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Great color choice, it makes a classy looking hot rod!


----------

